# e-waste for free



## sabino (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello guys,
I'm giving away electronic wastes for free. All in small quantities.
• Gold plated boards
• Non-gold plated boards
• LCD display
• Li-ion batteries
• Monolithic ceramic capacitors (palladium)
~ I think I should have niobium and tantalium capacitors too in the garage.

Send me a private message if you are interested.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2015)

Marvellous, where are you based?


----------



## sabino (Jun 12, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Marvellous, where are you based?



I'm in Italy.
Goldplated boards + Liion batteries + LCDs + capacitors -> they all fit in a mail letter.
Non-gold-plated boards... Mhh. If I broke them maybe yes.. They would fit too...

Oh, I have an hard disk too.

I can send you photos if you want .


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 12, 2015)

I could be interested (you should add your location to your profile). Post some photos of the material and I'll be able to decide.

Marco


----------



## sabino (Jun 12, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> I could be interested (you should add your location to your profile). Post some photos of the material and I'll be able to decide.
> 
> Marco





Marco, are you Italian? I live in Campania.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 12, 2015)

very nice of you sabino to offer your scrap for free !

it's always a good day when someone wants to simply help their fellow man / woman & not expect anything in return.

Dave Clarke, 
Ontario, Canada


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 12, 2015)

sabino said:


> Marco, are you Italian? I live in Campania.


Yeap I'm, Sicily over here. In the next few months I'll be visiting a dear friend of mine in Naples and will be back at the end of February. Tuscany and Campania, after my island, are the best places to be.

Necromancer, surely I will give something back for this extremely kind offer.

Marco


----------



## sabino (Jun 12, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> sabino said:
> 
> 
> > Marco, are you Italian? I live in Campania.
> ...



The only way I can give you this is by shipping it via mail.
I don't live in Naples :/
However, I can give you everything listed above without the non-gold-plated boards and the HDD (the mail letter would be too heavy and the price for the shipping would increase.
Don't worry, I don't want nothing in return.


Later I will send you a picture and I will tell you the weight.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 12, 2015)

You can always "pay it forward"
Good things should be passed on & on 

Thats one of great thing's about the GRF, wee don't only share our knowledge freely but also our kindness !!
Sorry about any spelling errors, I am posting from my phone & can't see the screen very well


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 12, 2015)

necromancer, I pay forward prior receiving, always been like that and still no regrets 

Sabino, me going to Campania was only a positive comment to your region, I would never ask you to hold it for so long ... yamme guaglio' eheh


----------



## sabino (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, so...
Gold plated boards + 2 button batteries (silver) + a couple of plastic strips (platinum/silver i don't know) + condensers + a "thing" plated with silver+ tiny displays (mercury and indium) ------> about 250 grams...
If you really want these scraps, please understand that I don't know if the money you'll get from them are more that the money spent for the shipping (priority mail for <250grms is about €2.50).
Oh, I have removed all the capacitors from the nongold plated boards, so you can get them with less weight in the letter


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Sabino, looks like I've been even more late then you. Apologies for that.

Would you be so kind to upload a picture, sometimes a picture is worth thousands words, then we could exchange our details in private.

Marco


----------



## jocelynholmes192 (Jul 13, 2015)

I suggest you to contact Electronic Recycler Internatoinal. ERI is the recyclers who are dealing with the electronic waste. For more info you can visit at http://electronicrecyclers.com/.


----------



## kurtak (Jul 13, 2015)

jocelynholmes192 said:


> I suggest you to contact Electronic Recycler Internatoinal. ERI is the recyclers who are dealing with the electronic waste. For more info you can visit at http://electronicrecyclers.com/.



Are you this company &/or do you work for this company ? --- If so you NEED to post your/the company info in this part of the forum :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=84

Does this company buy &/or pay for circuit boards & if so do you buy/pay based on type/category of the boards ? (mother board, ram, logic, etc.) I asak because I see no pay out pricing info on the web site

This company is not "THE" recyclers who are dealing with the electronic waste --- There are A LOT of companies that deal in large volume recycling E-waste 

Here are 3 companies I deal with

http://www.irtmn.com/IRT/index.html

http://www.dynamicrecycling.com/

http://boardsort.com/

All 3 of these companies are very competitive in there "pay out" pricing - however each company pays better on some boards then on others --- so guess what - yes I send the type of boards to the company that pays the best price on the type I send them

There are MANY other companies that deal in "large volume" E-waste --- many that pay out for it - some that just take it &/or even charge to take it --- the link to the company you provided doesn't really say if they pay or not --- so what's the story :?: 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 13, 2015)

jocelynholmes192 said:


> I suggest you to contact Electronic Recycler Internatoinal. ERI is the recyclers who are dealing with the electronic waste.


This thread is about electronic scrap in Italy, ERI is an USA based recycler even if they are calling themselves for international. :roll: 

Göran


----------



## geedigity (Jul 14, 2015)

From what I know about ERI and my dealings with them, they do not buy e-scrap. They may have some special relationships here and there, but last I knew, they charged customers for recycling e-scrap and UW.


----------

